# limot



## Qcumber

límot "forget"

Hello!  
What is the difference between these three sentences?

1) Kinalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó.
= I have forgotten to post your letter.

2) Nákalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó.
= ditto

3) Nalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó.
= ditto


----------



## tanzhang

2) Nákalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó.
= I have forgotten to mail the letter from you.
(the person did not mean to forget to send the mail.)
3) Nalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó.
= ...
(I don't think you would say nalimutan to yourself... but you can say it to someone that has forgoten something.)
for example: Nalimutan niyang lumabas ng bahay = He/she has forgotten to exit the house. 

On #1 the person "meant" to forget. No one says this though that they have meant to, it is the same in english. Why would you say you meant to do it? Doesn't this hurt the person you are saying it to?(^_^)\ 

Kinalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó. * this will actually translate to: "I meant to forget to send the letter (that was) from you.


----------



## tanzhang

I think those are correct but wait for an expert(^_^)\ 

I am not sure about #2 though. Because I would never say Nalimutan to my self but instead I use Nakalimutan.


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> 2) Nákalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó.
> = I have forgotten to mail the letter from you.
> (the person did not mean to forget to send the mail.)
> 3) Nalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó.
> = ...
> (I don't think you would say nalimutan to yourself... but you can say it to someone that has forgoten something.)
> for example: Nalimutan niyang lumabas ng bahay = He/she has forgotten to exit the house.
> 
> On #1 the person "meant" to forget. No one says this though that they have meant to, it is the same in english. Why would you say you meant to do it? Doesn't this hurt the person you are saying it to?(^_^)\
> 
> Kinalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó. * this will actually translate to: "I meant to forget to send the letter (that was) from you.


Extremely interesting, Tanzhang. Thanks a lot. 

I am used to maka- verbs for focus on the subject that are replaced by ma- verbs when focus shifts to the object.

Now what you are saying here is so new: you mean that, in this case, the maka- verb is reserved for the 1st person while the ma- verb is reserved for another person. In both cases the verb is not focused on the subject. So I provisionally conclude that ka- in mákalimútan "to forget" is not the same as the ka- in, say, makagawâ "to be able to make".


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> On #1 the person "meant" to forget. No one says this though that they have meant to, it is the same in English. Why would you say you meant to do it? Doesn't this hurt the person you are saying it to?(^_^)\
> Kinalimútan kóng i-mail ang súlat mó. * this will actually translate to: "I meant to forget to send the letter (that was) from you.


I didn't know that, although we can always imagine a situation in which A hates B.


----------



## tanzhang

I do not understand what you are asking or telling me about maka and ka verbs...

Oh Yes about A and B, Yes I guess you can say that(^_^)\


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> I do not understand what you are asking or telling me about maka and ka verbs...


OK, I'll make an effort. 

A. BASICS
ma- "tense" (focused on the direct object)
1) *Náisúlat ni John yung líham.* = John has written the letter.

maka- "tense" (focused on the subject)
2) *Síno ang nakásúlat sa líham?* = Who has written the letter?

ma--an "tense" (focused on the indirect object)
3) *Nátulúngan ni John ang náyon.* = John helped the village.

maka- "tense" (focused on the subject)
4) *Síno ang nakátúlong sa náyon?* = Who helped the village? 

B. PROBLEMATIC VERBAL FORMS
Now, let's compare with what follows.

5) *Nákalimútan niyáng i-mail ang súlat mó.*
= He has forgotten to post your letter.

6) *Nalimútan niyáng i-mail ang súlat mó.*
= He has forgotten, to post your letter.

_Mákalimútan_ and _malimútan_ seem to be in the ma--an "tense" focused on the indirect object, and the indirect object in these two sentences can only be the clause: 
-*ng i-mail ang súlat mó.*

If my hypothesis is correct, (7) and (8) should be correct.

7) *Nákalimútan niyá ang súlat.*
= He has forgotten the letter.

8) *Nalimútan niyá ang súlat.*
= He has forgotten the letter.

C. QUESTION

So, what is the difference between *nákalimútan niyá* and *nalimútan niyá*?


----------



## tanzhang

Opo, tama po kayo(^_^).

The difference between is that in sentence 8, the person who has forgotten the letter has told the other person... Let me clarify this a bit, 

Person A who has forgotten the letter told B about what happened... In this case Person A told person B that he/she has forgotten the letter... Now if person C asked person B about person A... person B would say nalimutan n'ya ang(yung) sulat... and not Nakalimutan n'ya ang sulat...

Nakalimutan n'ya ang sulat would be appropriate to say if Person A has never spoken to Person B, so if Person C asks the question about Person A, Perspn B would say Nakalimutan n'ya'ng sulat.

7) *Nákalimútan niyá ang súlat.*
= He has forgotten the letter.

8) *Nalimútan niyá ang súlat.*
= He has forgotten the letter.

C. QUESTION

So, what is the difference between *nákalimútan niyá* and *nalimútan niyá*?


----------



## youtin

Qcumber said:


> O
> So, what is the difference between *nákalimútan niyá* and *nalimútan niyá*?



The only apparent difference for me is that *nakalimutan* is used more conversationally while *nalimutan* can be found more often in literary texts. Otherwise they have the same meaning.


----------



## moonshine

Qcumber said:


> OK, I'll make an effort.
> maka- "tense" (focused on the subject)
> 2) *Síno ang nakásúlat sa líham?* = Who has written the letter?



This one actually means "Who is written in the letter?", like who's being talked about. To say "Who has written the letter, it should be *Sino ang nagsulat ng liham?*.

Regarding *Nákalimútan niyáng i-mail ang súlat mó*, if you want to form a fully-Tagalog sentence, you can use *ihulog *or *ipadala *instead of i-mail 

About the difference between *nakalimutan *and _*nalimutan*_, I believe youtin's explanation is correct.


----------



## Qcumber

Moonshine, I beg to differ.
If we remain in the ma- family of verbal forms, the question 
"Who is mentioned [written] in the letter?"
is:
*Síno ang násúlat sa líham?*
or, in the non-ma- system;
*Síno ang isinúlat sa líham?*


----------



## Qcumber

Thank you Tanzhang. I've printed your post, and I'll pore over it ...


----------

